# Leesville public hunting



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever deer hunted leesville public hunting? Was wondering if its worth a trip or not?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I hunt private land that butts up to public land at Leesville. There are a lot of deer in the area, and I see the same trucks parked in the public pull offs (very small parking lots) every year, which would lead me to believe that the guys coming back each year are enjoying some success.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have hunted down there all year off and on . I have heard from numerous people the hunting is very good . I myselfl have not seen a single deer in alot of different spots on alot of different days .


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Pretty decent hunting, so I've heard. I always see deer out there when I'm not hunting but not too often when I am. Not sure if they're gettin scared away by some certain people? I do like the layout of the land, Very good for squirrel and rabbit hunting.


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Hetfield you might know this since you hunt out there, what is up with the house thats right in the middle of the public land?? I've always wondered that, kinda scared me when I first hunted there & came up on the back side of it hah


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Fishin4Busch said:


> Hey Hetfield you might know this since you hunt out there, what is up with the house thats right in the middle of the public land?? I've always wondered that, kinda scared me when I first hunted there & came up on the back side of it hah



I've never seen it. I stay on the private land and let all of the hunters on the public land push the deer over to me.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

There are quite a few differant areas around leesville with public hunting. I used to hunt them alot about 10-15 years ago. There is alot of deer and in certain areas there are alot of people. The area gets enough pressure during bow and gun the deer become a little elusive!

Fishing4busch, ae you talking about the cabin in from the cemetary near the horse camp almost in the middle of the point between the cemetary and the church camp? nice looking place have killed a few deer within eye sight of that place


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Actually, I think I thought we were talkin about the wildlife area outside of Leesville on 164 haha...I've never been hunting down around the lake


----------

